# Im new all of this, need help



## PROrican (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm new to the idea of injectables. IM not really sure what I should start with. If any one can introduce me to any great cycles/ stacks id appreciate it.  I weigh about 225 n IM 6' 4" soI'm not a small guy by no means. Just looking for that right push to get me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*PROrican* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! this site has a load of great information to get you in the right direction!


----------



## Dath (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## modsquad (Jan 10, 2012)

PROrican said:


> I'm new to the idea of injectables. IM not really sure what I should start with. If any one can introduce me to any great cycles/ stacks id appreciate it. I weigh about 225 n IM 6' 4" soI'm not a small guy by no means. Just looking for that right push to get me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks


 Lots of info on here just look around..  have fun welcome and good luck...
                                                                                        Modsquad


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome new bro lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! Check out the stickys


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 10, 2012)

Aloha and Welcome to IronMag PROrican, tell us more about yourself


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Post your question in a different section so it can better be answered.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board, look around.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmagforums!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## windjam (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## tballz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------

